# Bootszubehör | Echolotzentrum | Neu im Sortiment



## Echolotzentrum (18. Dezember 2008)

Wir haben ab sofort eine große Auswahl an *Bootszubehör *vorrätig.

Beginnend von Ankerketten, über Fender bis hin zu Leinen/Seilen haben wir alles im Programm.

Mehr Infos dazu finden Sie hier: http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boote-Zubehoer---422.html

*Hier auch unsere neue Aktion:
Fladen Ankerwinde*
Statt 289EUR,* jetzt nur 199EUR*






Das Team von Echolot & Outdoor Schlageter wünscht allen Anglerboard Mitgliedern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.

Thomas Schlageter


----------

